# I Have Entered the 21st Century!



## Ivan (Feb 28, 2008)

Finally, I pulled the trigger. I've got broadband! What a difference!! I can actually watch YouTube now...and podcasts...and lots of music...and...well, you get the idea. No games though...just not interested.

Along with entering the 21st Century I had a dear brother in Christ give me an Allan's Bible. It's been a very good month!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome! Your resistance was futile.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 28, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Finally, I pulled the trigger. I've got broadband! What a difference!! I can actually watch YouTube now...and podcasts...and lots of music...and...well, you get the idea. No games though...just not interested.
> 
> Along with entering the 21st Century I had a dear brother in Christ give me an Allan's Bible. It's been a very good month!




 It's okay...just don't remove the ancient landmarks! 

Proverbs 22:28 
Remove not the ancient landmark, which thy fathers have set.


----------



## Michael (Feb 29, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Finally, I pulled the trigger. I've got broadband! What a difference!! I can actually watch YouTube now...and podcasts...and lots of music...and...well, you get the idea. No games though...just not interested.



There's no going back now brother!


----------



## Grymir (Feb 29, 2008)

OOOoooo Allens Bible. 21st century dude!! That broadband thingy, who cares when you have an Allans Bible.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 29, 2008)

Grymir said:


> OOOoooo Allens Bible. 21st century dude!! That broadband thingy, who cares when you have an Allans Bible.



True...I'd take the Allans Bible anyday over broadband.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 29, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, I pulled the trigger. I've got broadband! What a difference!! I can actually watch YouTube now...and podcasts...and lots of music...and...well, you get the idea. No games though...just not interested.
> ...



When I posted the OP this morning I was thinking of that verse.


----------



## Herald (Feb 29, 2008)

As Morpheus said to Neo:

"Welcome, to the real world."


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 29, 2008)

Luke, you've switched off your targeting computer. Is something wrong? 

Stay on target . . . stay on target . . .


----------



## Devin (Feb 29, 2008)

I've had broadband for awhile now, and I'm not sure if I could go back to dial-up. It's just not the same 

And to continue with the sci-fi quotes...HAL from 2001:

"I know I've made some very poor decisions recently, but I can give you my complete assurance that my work will be back to normal. I've still got the greatest enthusiasm and confidence in the mission. And I want to help you. "


----------

